# Case Officer Response about ITA:



## dinesh.kalidassan (Jan 22, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have received disappointing comments from the CO about my ITA a day back. 

The CO has slashed around 45 points out of 150 points that I've claimed.

It states, after reviewing my ITA they are unable to award points in the LTTSL category, ; this in turn disqualify my work 13+ years work experience to be considered. This has completely disgraced my qualification I earned and my core 13+ year hardcore experience.

To describe me

1. An IT professional with Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from an Accredited University in India. Its a 4 year degree course
2. I have 13+ Year hard core experience in Network Engineering

Though the University I studied 10 years back might not have "Washington Accord Accreditation", does it disqualify me scoring LTSSL points and disgracing my education in engineering. 

Experts !! I attached content of the mail that I received from the CO. Right now, I do not know how to challenge the likelihood points they indicated.

Appreciate all your suggestions and comments.


Thanks,


----------

